# Peanut 'helping' me study for my exam :)



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is Peanuts attempt at helping me study for an exam yesterday, even know he's very cute he wasn't that much of an assistance!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a darling


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

What a little sweetie. I love it when they do that head tilted to one side thing. Tweety was always doing it. Anything that really took his interest, he would look at it from every angle possible.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly said:


> What a little sweetie. I love it when they do that head tilted to one side thing. Tweety was always doing it. Anything that really took his interest, he would look at it from every angle possible.


Yes, Peanut does it when he's deciding where to fly, I've got rope hanging across the top of my room with swings/perches attached to it (although he likes sitting on the cover around my light the most) so he's spends a few seconds determining where he'll land


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

I keep meaning to say all of your birds look stunning.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dolly said:


> I keep meaning to say all of your birds look stunning.


Oh thank you  I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of your little guy as he grows!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

so cute, I would have been worried that he would poop on or chew the papers


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

blueybluesky said:


> so cute, I would have been worried that he would poop on or chew the papers


Haha he was pretty well behaved, he mainly nibbled at the binder and decided to leave the paper alone for once! And I'm pretty good at catching him before he poops on anything, I've always got tissues ready if I'm watching him!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

han93 said:


> Oh thank you  I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of your little guy as he grows!


Breeder said she will be sending another one in the next couple of days. Im like a little child. I keep checking my emails all the time to see if they have arrived.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Can't wait to see him in his cap and gown one of these days


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

blueybluesky said:


> so cute, I would have been worried that he would poop on or chew the papers


LOL, that has happened to me! And they are the papers I need to turn in :wacko:
I can relate to these pictures totally. Mine always want to mess with my pencils and erasers:rofl:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray regularly helps me with my PhD. This morning she tried to mark a student's paper, but I had to explain to her that no matter what she thought of the work she couldn't poo on it


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Hahaha very good !


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Peanut*

That is very sweet! I love the head tilt thing too. It looks as if he's saying "Aw, c'mon...wouldn't you rather spend time with me than looking at this stuff?"
By the way, best wishes for your exam!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh that 3rd one. How cheeky!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

eduardo said:


> LOL, that has happened to me! And they are the papers I need to turn in :wacko:
> I can relate to these pictures totally. Mine always want to mess with my pencils and erasers:rofl:


Oh lordy, don't I know about Pencils and erasers, heh! Mindwipe has a pencil fetish, I swear. Whenever I draw she's there nibbling on the edges of my artwork and chewing off the ends of my mechanical pencil. Getting artwork done for people can be a challenge some days, LOL.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He knows there are much more fun things in life than studying, like playing with him.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha my notes managed to get away unscathed! And thanks Janalee, I had my last exam yesterday so he was very happy to have my full attention yesterday afternoon


----------



## karmagami (Dec 5, 2014)

How did both of you do?


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

karmagami said:


> How did both of you do?


I think I did pretty well, Peanuts a bit worried about how he answered a couple of the questions though..


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

His colors are so pretty, the name suits him. Lol he reminds me of peanut butter.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, gorgeous!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Peanut is soooo sweet ! How can you study with him around ! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------

